# Anyone use Worldmark Travel?



## Cathyb (Jul 9, 2011)

We are traveling from Orange County, CA to Victoria, BC; Seattle; and Depoe Bay, OR.  Usually do it myself, but am wondering if Worldmark Travel does a good job:

1.  For Ferry tickets
2.  For airline tickets at cheapest prices
3.  For possible one night hotel stay between air and ferry in Seattle 

Are their travel agents easy to reach for questions?    TIA


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jul 9, 2011)

I was impressed with the airfares they had online. Ferry tickets for walk ons are just as easy to buy online from the ferry companies ( if from Seattle) or at the terminal if travelling on BC Ferrys. I'd try for bonus time at the Camlin if you are going to be taking the ferry from Seattle


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 9, 2011)

ChrisandBeth said:


> I I'd try for bonus time at the Camlin if you are going to be taking the ferry from Seattle



I agree.  Book a hotel as a backup and at 14 days before check in start watching for Bonus Time.  You can cancel most hotel reservations up to the afternoon of your planned arrival date so if you get the Bonus Time reservation it is a no cost cancellation for the hotel.  if you don't get a Bonus Time reservation you use the hotel.  Just be sure to check the hotel cancellation policy to verify their cancellation date.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 10, 2011)

*ChrisandBeth*



ChrisandBeth said:


> I was impressed with the airfares they had online. Ferry tickets for walk ons are just as easy to buy online from the ferry companies ( if from Seattle) or at the terminal if travelling on BC Ferrys. I'd try for bonus time at the Camlin if you are going to be taking the ferry from Seattle



Great idea on the Bonus time -- never thought of that one.  Thank you also for the ferry info.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 10, 2011)

*Fred*



cotraveller said:


> I agree.  Book a hotel as a backup and at 14 days before check in start watching for Bonus Time.  You can cancel most hotel reservations up to the afternoon of your planned arrival date so if you get the Bonus Time reservation it is a no cost cancellation for the hotel.  if you don't get a Bonus Time reservation you use the hotel.  Just be sure to check the hotel cancellation policy to verify their cancellation date.



You are always so helpful, thank you!  On Bonus Time do they tack on the housekeeping fees?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 10, 2011)

*Fred -- just found out about bonus/housekeeping*



cotraveller said:


> I agree.  Book a hotel as a backup and at 14 days before check in start watching for Bonus Time.  You can cancel most hotel reservations up to the afternoon of your planned arrival date so if you get the Bonus Time reservation it is a no cost cancellation for the hotel.  if you don't get a Bonus Time reservation you use the hotel.  Just be sure to check the hotel cancellation policy to verify their cancellation date.



Fred:  Just went to your website and found exactly the answer to my Bonus question -- no housekeeping fees.  Should have gone to your site first -- my booboo  .  

BTW, your website has really become a terrific place for WM answers!!!
Cathy


----------

